# Getting my bench respectable :) after an old injury.



## sftwrngnr (May 17, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Approximately 18 years ago, I powerlifted, and had good squats and deadlifts, and a reasonable bench.  I messed up my shoulder playing Rugby, and had to have a distal repair on it.  Since then, I haven't been able to bench much of anything.
Since I have now been going back to the gym on a very regular basis (5 days a week; train chest and arms M, W, F; legs and back Tues and Thurs), I've noticed that my bench is slowly going up.  The problem, is that I'm getting gains in the order of 10 lbs a week, whereas with my legs, I'm getting massive strength gains and significant (ie. noticeable by my wife) changes to my size.  I suspect the limitation is more psychological than anything else.

Does anyone have any tips that worked for them?  I understand that everyone is different.  I remember reading a post earlier about someone who hit a plateau... I haven't hit a plateau, just the strength isn't going up as I believe it should be. (I know, I should just learn to be patient).  As I said, I suspect it has more to do psychologically than anything else... when I go to squat or deadlift, in my mind I know I can do the weight... with bench, I am paranoid about having my shoulder getting screwed up again, so I baby it.

Thanks in advance (and if I'm whining, I apologize).

-Dan


----------



## Var (May 17, 2004)

Are you really complaining about gaining 10lbs/week on bench?    Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## sftwrngnr (May 17, 2004)

Hmmm...
I guess I didn't think of it from that perspective... its just that my squat went from a starting point (3 wks ago of 3 and change) to well over 400 -- below parallel.  Deadlift went from 315 to 455... attempted 475; got it off the ground but couldn't complete the lift.

I'm sorry for whining... I guess what the real issue is, is that my bench is just weak... I obviously need to accept it, and focus on getting it where it belongs... as one of the posters says in his signature "shut up and lift"... Obviously I need to do that.

Thanks!

-Dan


----------



## Var (May 17, 2004)

I would kill for a 10lb/week gain in bench.  Maybe just change up your workout.  Do a search on Westside.  Good for building strength


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 6, 2014)

You really just have to be patient coming back from an injury like that.  The other stuff came back quick probably because of muscle memory and if you weren't injured and just had a long layoff, the bench would probably come back at the same speed.  But the injury, as well as age throws a wrench into things.

I am coming back from a torn tricep tendon and had surgery about 2 1/2 years ago.  Prior to the injury, I was benching in the 300s, doing dips with over 100 pounds for reps, and throwing almost 200 pounds overhead.  Today, I just hit 275 for 3 reps on the bench.  It is definitely as much psychological as it is physical.  the injury will always be in your mind, as it is in mine.  You just have to have a plan and stick with it, push yourself when you think you can, and if you feel pain or hit a roadblock, reset and work your way back up.  I was stuck at around 225 for the longest time, I just could not get past it, and with some resets and program changes, I am where I am now.  

So bottom line, just be patient, take your time and you'll get back close to where you were.  Do I ever plan on benching 365 like I used to?  Probably not, I'll be 40 in september and with the injury, I'll be happy if I can just put up 3 plates again.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 6, 2014)

You sir, have just bumped a 10 year old thread.

Congratulations 


Warrior


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 6, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> You sir, have just bumped a 10 year old thread.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...



Holy shit!


----------



## MasterAB (Apr 6, 2014)

Lol. Dang. Probably didn't notice. I didn't till it was mentioned.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 7, 2014)

well fuck me.  
i hope the guys elbow is ok at least


----------

